# General > Recommendations >  "Man with a Van"

## jaykay

_I would like to recommend the services of Anthony Eastwood to anyone who requires to move furniture etc both locally and further afield. _ 
_Anthony has just completed a fairly large removal fo me and he provided a first class service at a very reasonable cost._  
_You can contact Antony on 01847 851937_

----------

